#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  Which is Best Database Software

## Wondergirl

Hi,


A database is a structured system for collecting ,retrieving and displaying information .The size and Complexity of the data base program you choose depends on your Present and future needs . 


*Could you Anyone suggest best Database software ?
*


*Than You*

----------

